
Show HN: Relinx – new kind of Asset tracking – CMDB - jelnur
https://relinx.io?ref=HN
======
zcw100
Can you say what database you're using? If I were to guess this is an
application specific UI over something like Neo4J although it's not very
specific and seems quite general.

~~~
jelnur
Database is PostgreSQL. I designed it to be general and flexible to be used in
different fields

------
bberenberg
I think the hard part of asset management is getting the existing data into
the tool, and then keeping it accurate. What are your plans to address this?

~~~
jelnur
You are right. We'll add Import data and also expose API to automate this task

~~~
tatersolid
You should first build agents that run on clients, or tools that remotely
gather this inventory info via the network.

If you’re thinking manual data entry will be the primary use case for an asset
control /CMDB, you will lose _badly_ in the marketplace.

~~~
aeberhart
The problem is the support matrix which is crazy in this area. I think
ServiceNow did pretty well without having too many adapters (of course now
they have quite a few - [https://docs.servicenow.com/bundle/orlando-it-
operations-man...](https://docs.servicenow.com/bundle/orlando-it-operations-
management/page/product/discovery/concept/c_DataCollectedByDiscovery.html)).
So if the product is easy to use, reasonably priced, and has the ability to
schedule data imports, why not?

~~~
jelnur
Yes, the focus now is to validate the concept and make an easy-to-use and
flexible product

------
mritchie712
Pricing?

~~~
jelnur
Thanks for your interest in Relinx! Relinx is and will be free for personal
use. "Corporate" features like Workspaces, Sharing, Permissions, etc will be
added soon and based on a monthly subscription about 5$ per user/per month

